# Im New To This Breed Could You Help Me Figure out what bloodlines My pup is Please.



## LovexOfxPit (Jan 29, 2012)

My Girlfriend Got me a pup for my Birthday, She is pet quality and is spayed and came that way from the breeder. I'm new to the breed and was wondering what bloodlines she was and what can I expect from them. Here is a link to her Ped. - ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [416089] :: KING X BELLA Thank you for taking a look any any help is much appreciated.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You've got a Pitbull and not a bully. Looks a little scatter bred as I seen a few Staffs pop up in there a ways back. Never trust a pitbull not to wanna fight other dogs, that's the bottom line.No dog parks!!!! They are very smart, VERY active and you gotta keep them busy. No high stress activity until about a year old then you can really work it. Flirt poles, spring poles and long walks or runs. They are very loyal and hate to disappoint you.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Most loyal dog out there!
avoid dog parks.
feed quality food, not the one found in walmart/target/petsco/petsmart
The pedigree consits of APBT and STAFF
Socializing at young age is a must!


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

well i have a pure breed pitbull and i take him to the dog park all the time it just depends on how u socialize your dog in my opinion... they are very loyal dogs


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

No offense lowlow, but I still wouldnt trust my dog/or other dogs at a dog park. Even if my dog wasn't the instigator everyone would blame it on the pitbull.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Your dog has a lot of staff blood in it and is not a gamebred dog. When another dog comes up to your dog and challenges it, even with the staffy blood, you always risk it. Your dog will be blamed no matter what. Latching onto other dogs or vermin are what's in their blood and can come out at any time. I've broken up fights with my two 8 and 10 year old dogs out of the blue. First time they ever got into it and then it was on forever after that. Once your dog starts , you can't turn that off. Dog parks allow for your dog to get a chance to start.
With the OP, he has a lot of game blood in his lines. His dog can never go to a dog park! Alway's look a step ahead and avoid trouble before it starts.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

lowlow954 said:


> well i have a pure breed pitbull and i take him to the dog park all the time it just depends on how u socialize your dog in my opinion... they are very loyal dogs


Genetics pay a huge part in how your dog behaves not just socializing. I don't like evert human I meet and you can't expect your dog to like every dog he meets. It's on thing o socialize with other dogs of owners oh know and trust but a dog park is not a good idea no matter how socialized your dog is.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

lowlow954 said:


> well i have a pure breed pitbull and i take him to the dog park all the time it just depends on how u socialize your dog in my opinion... they are very loyal dogs


Even if your dog would do well with other dogs, some people don't pay attention and bring in dogs that have no business being there. Fights can break out and pretty soon a small scuffle can turn to a multiple dog fight. People bring in dogs in heat and all kinds of BS.

And if you get BSL in your town because your dog was added to the statistic of Pit Bull attacks, well then more than one person is affected. Might sound grim, but it's reality.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

lowlow954 said:


> well i have a pure breed pitbull and i take him to the dog park all the time it just depends on how u socialize your dog in my opinion... they are very loyal dogs


Fighting the urge to roll my eyes and sigh "Not again". Dude, don't you read the other threads? It doesn't matter that your dog is an angel, bottom line is he is pit/ staf, not to mention an animal. What do you reckon he would do if another dog came up to him out of the blue and started a fight? Run? I don't know any dog that would turn tail. And at the end of the day- it'll be your fault and your dog could end up PTS.

I'm not trying to be funny- no, really- its just that we've gone over this so much over the last month. No body is excluded from happenstance- one cannot go around saying that it'll never happen to them cos what will you do if or when it does?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dog aggression is most often a genetic trait, not an inviornmental one with this breed. It doesn't matter how well you socialize or raise your dog. Most often DA can set in around maturity so training is very important. Teaching them to focus and not pay attention to distractions around them is a great place to start.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Can yu find a dogs bloodline if only the mother has papers?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

you will know 50% of his bloodline.


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Your dog has alot of ofrn/jeep/snooty/bolio tombstone on top and tnt/watchdog by way of grapevine knl/jeep/snooty/ofrn. The Amstaff appears in the watchdog and tnt stuff. The watchdog amtaff are old sschool amstaffs. Meaning they are not the amstaffs of today. Back then amstaffs were still used in the box. The founder of the watchdog line tested all his dogs. Tnt used a more recent amstaff (blaze of glory) who was said to be very DA. And the foundation male of tnt is reported to be a 3xw. but that side of your dogs dam is from weight pulling kennels.


----------

